

Design: Take Shelter in a Human Habitrail - edw519
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/09/pl_shelters_safehouse/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
devmonk
"They all have fiberglass shells, which are less prone to cracking than
concrete and, lacking steel, won’t show up on target-acquisition systems."

How well does it withstand impact compared to concrete or steel?

